# Australian citizen looking for work in Canada



## sparis (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all! My name is Sonia and I am an Australian citizen looking to spend some time working and living in Canada at the completion of my degree at the end of this year. I have always wanted to live in Canada and am hoping to make that dream a reality very soon!

I am looking into finding work preferably in the HR/Management areas as this is what I have studied and am interested in, and also have experience (albeit limited - total of 4 months) through previous internships. I understand it's pretty unlikely/almost impossible to find a job in this category before leaving Australia, and I realise this will also be difficult after my arrival, having competition with Canadian citizens, and my experience levels, etc. 

My approach was to therefore apply for a working holiday through companies that organise these for Australians, at a ski resort or lodge or in hospitality, in order to have some income coming in within the first few months of my stay while I apply for other more skilled positions... any ideas on this approach? I was thinking of doing an internship (again, through companies that organise these for Aussies), however they are unpaid and I cannot support myself for very long with no income coming in and the living expenses required for the duration of the internship contracts. 

Anyone have any tips or alternatives or experiences similar to this? Any info would be most appreciated. I don't want to head over with no job lined up and decreasing funds - even though obviously the success rate of any applications would be higher after arrival with face-to-face contact, the risk is not something I am willing to take. 

Thanks so much for your help!
Cheers
Sonia


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

For a higher level job it can be difficult to secure an employer while on IEC if the employer knows your work permission is going to expire.

There is lots of work available if you can handle a job other than your preferred position.

The the HR job of your dreams typically takes time, even for locals.


----------



## sparis (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, fair point. I guess I was hoping to find something a bit more in line with my degree than say hospitality, but it might be good to start off there, never know where it may lead. Thanks for your help.


----------

